# B&R Hilfe Antriebe über Wechelrichter



## Nekson (18 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und in der B&R Programmierung. Ich habe eine X20 SPS von B&R und soll damit über einen Wechselrichter zwei Synchronmotoren zum drehen bringen. Ich komme aus der S7 programmierung und habe probleme bei der umstellung. Eine Schulung erhalte ich in einem Monat von der Firma. Jedoch soll ich diesen Teststand mit den Motoren bis dahin mal zum laufen bringen. kann mir kemand tipps geben?


----------



## Verpolt (18 März 2011)

Hallo,

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/services_80270_DEU_HTML.htm


----------



## Nekson (18 März 2011)

Hi Verpolt,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
Das Dokument ist eine gute Beschreibung. Ich habe jedoch ein Problem.
Ich möchte zunächst klein anfangen und einfach mal Digitale Ein und Ausgänge schalten. Ich habe eine X20 CP 1485-1 als SPS und z.B. die X20 DI 8371 alsDigitalen Eingang. Die SPS ist in der Hardware config in Automation Studio ausgewählt worden. nun kann ich aber die Digitalen Eingänge als Submodul nirgendswo auswählen. wie kann ich denn diese in den Hardwarebaum mit einfügen kannst du mir da weiterhelfen.
gruß


----------



## Verpolt (18 März 2011)

verschaff dir doch erst mal einen groben Überblick.

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/services_60471_DEU_HTML.htm

weiter unten ---> X20 System Anwenderhandbuch


----------



## Nekson (18 März 2011)

ich weiß, dass die I/O pins mit variablen belegt werden müssen um angesprochen werden zu können. Jedoch ist mein problem, dass ich meine I/O pins gar nicht sehen kann, da diese nicht hardwarebaum vorhanden sind. Die Module simnd aber an der sps angeschlosse. automation studio erkennt diese aber nicht.


----------



## Olliriegel (18 März 2011)

Welches Automation Studio verwendest Du? Dann lad doch mal Dein Programm hoch, damit wir es mal sehen bzw. ändern können.


----------



## Nekson (18 März 2011)

ich verwende automation studio V 3.0.81.18.
ich habe ja noch kein Programm, da Automation Studio meine Digitale Eingang und ausgangsmodule nicht erkennt. AS erkennt nur die SPS. erst wenn die DI und DO Module erkannt werden, wollte ich diese ansteuern.


----------



## Olliriegel (18 März 2011)

OK, habe soweit verstanden. Du hast die Möglichkeit die Hardwarekonfiguration mit einer Onlineverbindung von deinem Zielsystem runter zu laden. Wenn Du die AS Hilfe anschaust unter [->Projekt Management, ->Projekt erzeugen/öffnen; ->Neues Projekt erzeugen; ->Konfigurationsdaten] wirst Du die Info finden.


----------



## Nekson (21 März 2011)

Danke, dir er hat endlich die DI und DO erkannt. zusätzlich habe ich über x2x link noch eine Safety Input und Output als Modul, die Automation Studio erkannt hat. ich will jedoch vorerst damit noch nichts machen. Jedoch zeigt mir der compiler an, dass die safety module definiert werden müssen. wie kann ich diese definieren?


----------



## Olliriegel (21 März 2011)

Hallo,
ist bei Dir die Safelogic installiert? Das ist ein extra Programm von B&R. Wenn Sie nicht installiert ist, dann schmeiss doch die Bauteile aus Deinem Hardwarebaum. Du wolltest ja nur die IO's ansteuern.


----------



## Nekson (21 März 2011)

Habe ich auch gemacht gehabt, beim ansteuern der I/Os.
Meine eigentliche Aufgabe ist ja einen Antrieb über einen Wechselrichter anzusteuern. da soll die safety logic wieder mit rein. Ich bekomme bald meine Schulung, ich glaube dann blick ich besser durch. bis dahin soll aber der antrieb laufen. weißt du wie ich in einem Programm z.B. in struktuiertem text den antrieb ansprechen kann, so dass der motor dreht?
Bei den I/O habe ich variablen zugewiesen, was muss ich bei Antrieben machen, da habe ich keine variablenzuweisung gefunden.


----------



## Olliriegel (21 März 2011)

Was für ein Typ von Wechselricher handelt es sich denn? Wie wird er angesteuert? X2X, Powerlink? X64, P84? Schreib mal rein, dann kann ich dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Nekson (22 März 2011)

Also es handelt sich um den AcoposMulti 8BVI0014D. Dieser ist über powerlink verbunden. Bei den I/O s konnte ich den digitalen Ein- und Ausgängen variablen zuordnen. Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich hier meine Motoren ansteuern kann. Gibt es hier auch Variablen?


----------



## Olliriegel (22 März 2011)

Hallo, 
das Thema ist leider ein bisschen komplexer und würde auch den Rahmen hier im Forum sprengen. So wie ich es verstanden habe, hast Du einen 2 Achsigen Servoantrieb. Das Problem ist, dass Du keine Variablen ansteuerst wie bei den IO's. Hier muss der Antrieb (nicht SPS) parametriert werden. D.h. in Deiner Steuerung gibst Du an, was für ein Antrieb angeschlossen ist (8BVI0014D), was da für ein Motor (B&R?, Fremdhersteller?) an den Antrieb installiert ist und was für eine Rückführung (Geber) am Motor dran ist. Wenn das alles erfüllt wurde, dann ist der Antrieb Parametriert. Um den Antrieb anzutreiben schickst Du von der SPS nur noch Kommandos mittels PLCopen oder direkte Befehle an den Antrieb. Die Kommandos beinhalten z. B. "Fahre eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit" oder "Fahre eine bestimmte Strecke". 
Das ganze ist nur ein Bruchteil, was ich hier reinschreibe. Ich selbe habe mich auch mal reingearbeitet in diese Thematik. Deswegen verstehe ich, dass Du gerne schon vorher wissen willst, wie sowas alles funktioniert. Ich konnte auch nicht abwarten . Die Hilfe von B&R ist auch sehr gut.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 März 2011)

Hallo.

Für Einsteiger ist die "acpfunk" ganz hilfreich um einen Regler anzusprechen. Die hat mal ein Ingenieur aus dem TB-West zur Vereinfachung geschrieben. Soweit ich weiß, ist diese offziell und kostenfrei über B+R zu bekommen.


----------



## Nekson (22 März 2011)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde mich mal über die Hilfe in PLCopen einarbeiten.
"ACPFUNK" habe ich leider in google nicht gefunden. muss ich da beim B&R support nachfragen?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (22 März 2011)

Ich wurde damals vom TB-West (Krefeld) betreut und da saß auch der Ingenieur, der die geschrieben hat. Ich habe die seinerzeit dort bekommen, bin aber nicht sicher ob die Bibliothek in den anderen TB´s ebenfalls genutzt wird. Du kannst ja mal in dem für Dich zuständigen TB danach fragen. Ist ja auch immer subjektiv, ich empfand die "acpfunk" als deutlich einfacher zu verstehen.


----------



## Nekson (22 März 2011)

Ichn habe mir mal Code aus der Hilfe zusammenkopiert, könnt ihr mal drüber schauen ob das funktioniert. Olliriegel hast du das mit Kommandos gemeint?
Meine SPS connection streikt, daher kann ich den noch nicht übertragen. 



```
(*Einmaliges INIT*)
axis1Ref := ADR(gAxis01);

PROGRAM _CYCLIC
 
 
(* TODO : Add your code here *)

CASE state OF
 
 STATE_READY: (*STATE_READY *)
 
 IF (power) THEN
  state:=STATE_POWER;
  power:=FALSE;
 END_IF
 STATE_POWER: (*State wird zu Beginn angefahren und schaltet Regelung ein*)
 
 MC_Power_0.Enable:=TRUE;
    IF (MC_Power_0.Status <> 0) THEN
      state:=STATE_HOME
      (* Store ErrorID in a variable, 
         ErrorID is reset on falling edge of 'Enable' *)
    ELSIF (MC_Power_0.Error) THEN
      axis1ErrorID:=MC_Power_0.ErrorID;
      (*Reset 'Enable' before going to STATE_ERROR*)
      MC_Power_0.Enable:=FALSE;
      state:=STATE_ERROR;
    END_IF
    
 STATE_HOME: (*State führt eine Refernz fahrt des Antriebs durch*)
 
  MC_Home_0.Execute:=TRUE;
     MC_Home_0.Position:=0;
     MC_Home_0.HomingMode:=mcHOME_DIRECT;
 
     IF (MC_Home_0.Done) THEN
       MC_Home_0.Execute:=FALSE;
       state:=STATE_MOVE_VELOCITY;
     ELSIF (MC_Home_0.Error) THEN
     (*Store ErrorID in a variable, 
       ErrorID is reset on falling edge of "Execute"*)
       axis1ErrorID:=MC_Home_0.ErrorID;
      (*Reset "Execute" before going to STATE_ERROR*)
       MC_Home_0.Execute:=FALSE;
       state:=STATE_ERROR;
     END_IF
     
  STATE_MOVE_VELOCITY: (*Starte eine Beweugung*)
  
   
  MC_MoveVelocity_0.Execute:=TRUE;
  MC_MoveVelocity_0.Velocity:=5000;
  MC_MoveVelocity_0.Acceleration:=50000;
  MC_MoveVelocity_0.Deceleration:=50000;
  MC_MoveVelocity_0.Direction:=mcPOSITIVE_DIR;
 
  IF (MC_MoveVelocity_0.InVelocity) THEN
       MC_MoveVelocity_0.Execute:=FALSE;
       state:=STATE_STOP;
   ELSIF (MC_MoveVelocity_0.Error) THEN
     (*Store ErrorID in a variable, 
       ErrorID is reset on falling edge of 'Execute'*)
       axis1ErrorID:=MC_MoveVelocity_0.ErrorID;
       MC_MoveVelocity_0.Execute:=FALSE;  (*Reset before STATE_ERROR*)
       state:=STATE_ERROR;
   END_IF
    STATE_STOP: (*Stoppe den  Antreib*)  
 
 IF Taster1=TRUE THEN  (*Nur wenn Taster betätigt, dann stoppen*)
   MC_Stop_0.Execute:=TRUE;
      MC_Stop_0.Deceleration:=0;  (*0=use limit value*)
      IF ((stop=FALSE) AND (MC_Stop_0.Done)) THEN
        MC_Stop_0.Execute:=0;
        state:=STATE_MOVE_VELOCITY;
      ELSIF (MC_Stop_0.Error) THEN
      (*Store ErrorID in a variable, 
        ErrorID is reset on falling edge of ‚Execute"*)
        axis1ErrorID:=MC_Stop_0.ErrorID;
        MC_Stop_0.Execute:=FALSE;
        state:=STATE_ERROR;
      END_IF
 END_IF
 
END_CASE
(* Function Block calls *)
MC_Power_0(Axis:= axis1Ref);
MC_Home_0(Axis:= axis1Ref);
MC_MoveVelocity_0(Axis:=axis1Ref);
MC_Stop_0(Axis:=axis1Ref);
 
END_PROGRAM
```


----------



## Nekson (23 März 2011)

Ich habe über Powerlink die SPS mit dem Leistungsversorgungsmodul verbunden. und von dort über Powerlink den wechselrichter verbunden. Dennoch blinkt die Error leuchte. Weiß jemand von euch was ich da falsch gemacht habe? Eventuell könnte es ja an den Knotennummern liegen? Wonach gehe ich bei der einstellung von Knotennummern?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 März 2011)

Acopos-Multi hatte ich "damals" nicht. Bei den Vorgängern gab es zwei Drehschalter mit der Wertigkeit 16hoch0 bzw 16hoch1. Falls Du die auch noch hast: Hast du die Wertigkeit beachtet? Stimmt die eingestellete Busrate? Ich musste immer den Systemtick (CPU) verändern, damit die Busrate auf dem Powerlink-Bus ein Vielfaches davon war.

Ansonsten gilt: Sind die Knotennummern entsprechend ihrer physikalischen Reihenfolge aufsteigend, ist die boot-Sequenz schneller. Weitere Einschränkungen sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Nekson (23 März 2011)

danke, mit den knotennummern habe ich das error wegbekommen. jedoch blinkt jetzt das RDY (ready) grün. damit ist der wechselrichter noch nicht betriebsbereit. habe aber alles richtig verschaltet, wisst ihr woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Olliriegel (23 März 2011)

Hallo Nekson,

da kann ich Tigerente1974 nur *ACK* zustimmen. 
Was Du noch nachschauen kannst, welche Knotennummer Du Deiner Achse (gAxis1) vergeben hast. Die gleiche MUSS auch von aussen (Acopos) eingestellt werden. Ich meine unter ->configuration view, NcMap.ncm (oder ähnlich) kannst Du sie sehen und einstellen. Pass aber auf, am Ende der Moduladresse muss eine Dezimalzahl stehen!
Viel Spass beim ausprobieren.


----------



## Olliriegel (23 März 2011)

Warte mal ein paar Minuten ab. Es müssen bei einer neu Initialisierung alle Daten von der SPS zum Acopos übertragen werden. Danach müsste er betriebsbereit sein.


----------



## Nekson (23 März 2011)

bei der NCMap finde ich nur eine Channelnummer aber keine Node nummer, weißt du wo ich da genau gucken muss?


----------



## Olliriegel (23 März 2011)

Unter "NC Object Name" dein Achsenname (z.B. gAxis01) und unter "Module Address" Die Hardware Adresse Deines Acopos mit Knotennummer. Bei mir wäre dass z.B. SL1.SS1.IF2.STXX, wobei das XX die Knotennummer ist als Dezimalzahl.


----------



## Nekson (23 März 2011)

Da steht die dezimalzahl 11, genau das habe ich beim Acopos eingestellt hier halt B, da Hex. jedoch blinkt die ready leuchte weiter. ich habe auch alle Enable eingänge gecheckt, an denen liegt 24 Volt und damit muss alles richtig verfrahtet sein. Ich habe auch schon Powerlink kabel getauscht, aber das blinken hört nicht auf. erst wenn ready normal leuchtet, dann ist nach handbuch der wechselrichter betriebsbereit.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 März 2011)

Ich habe die 3.x Software nur geringfügig benutzt, deswegen kann ich Dir nciht genau sagen wo das zu finden ist:

In der 2.x Software konnte man sich den sog. "Netzwerk-trace" anzeigen lassen. Da sieht man, welche Daten über den Bus gehen. Da sollte auf jeden Fall die Suche nach dem Umrichter zu sehen sein.

Nach dem ersten Einschalten wird die Acopos-Software auf den Acopos geladen. Das kann schon mal laaaange dauern. Schon mal so 10 Min. gewartet ?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 März 2011)

Und nicht vergessen: Die Busrate muss stimmen!


----------



## bits'bytes (23 März 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich habe die 3.x Software nur geringfügig benutzt, deswegen kann ich Dir nciht genau sagen wo das zu finden ist:
> 
> In der 2.x Software konnte man sich den sog. "Netzwerk-trace" anzeigen lassen. Da sieht man, welche Daten über den Bus gehen. Da sollte auf jeden Fall die Suche nach dem Umrichter zu sehen sein.
> 
> Nach dem ersten Einschalten wird die Acopos-Software auf den Acopos geladen. Das kann schon mal laaaange dauern. Schon mal so 10 Min. gewartet ?



Hi,  Netzwerk trace ist das was nur für powerlink?

Danke


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 März 2011)

Das funktionierte unabhängig vom Bus.

Hier ein Auszug aus der Hilfe vom AS 3.x


----------



## Nekson (24 März 2011)

Ich habe mal das mit dem Netzwerk Kommando Trace versucht. Nur wenn ich auf 'Load Data from Target' klicke, dann sagt AS, dass er keine connection zum Antrieb hat.
Ich habe das system übernacht angelassen und die rdy leuchte blinkt immer noch, das heißt es ist immernoch nicht beriebsbereit. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Busrate. 
wo kann ich eigentlich die busrate sehen und einstellen?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 März 2011)

Ich glaube in der "physical view" müsste das zu finden sein. Irgendwo findest Du da SLI.xxx Das ist die Karte mit den Busanschlüssen. Dort mal in den Eigenschaften/properties nachschauen. Für den Acopos kannst Du die Busrate auch einstellen, das muss logischerweise gleich sein. Und wie gesagt, ein Vielfaches vom System Tick. Ich hatte - glaube ich - immer 800 Mikrosekunden für den System Tick und 2400 Mikrosekunden für den Powerlink-Bus, daraus ergab sich dann ein Zyklus von 10,4 ms für die Taskklasse 1.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 März 2011)

Den System-Tick findest Du in den Eigenschaften der CPU


----------



## Olliriegel (24 März 2011)

Hallo Nekson,
habe noch mal vor mich hin sinniert, wegen der blikenden LED Leuchte. In der B&R Hilfe habe ich auch was gefunden und hoffe, dass es Dir weiterhilft. Da steht auch drinne, wenn der Enable eingang nicht aktiv ist, blinkt die grüne LED Leuchte. Vielleicht hilft es Dir weiter.


----------



## Nekson (24 März 2011)

Hi, danke für die jpg datei. das hatte ich auch schon gefunden und habe mit einem Messgerät überprüft ob die enable eingänge auch 24 Volt anliegen haben. da war aufjedenfall alles korrekt verdrahtet. Dann könnte es noch netzwerk fehler sein, da habe ich auch geguckt mit dem system tick und allem möglichen. habe leider bis jetzt immer noch nicht den fehler gefunden.

Eine frage hääte ich noch, wenn es sich um einen B&R Motor handelt, dann müsste dieser doch schon parametriert sein, wenn ich den korrekt auswähle. Oder muss ich den noch parameterieren?


----------



## Olliriegel (24 März 2011)

Kommt darauf an, was für ein Motor mit Gebersystem Du hast. Mit EnDat kein Problem. Da ist ein elektronisches Typenschild drauf. 

Hast Du Deine Achse auch im Programm initialisiert? Existiert die Achse (z.B. gAxis01) in irgendeinem Initialisierungstask?


----------



## Nekson (24 März 2011)

Nein noch nicht, da ich zunächst nur die config laden wollte um über nc test die achse ohne programm anzufahren. muss die Achse in einem Programm vorkommen?


----------



## Olliriegel (24 März 2011)

Hallo Nekson,

damit Du die Achse testen kannst, muss die Achsvariable (z.B. gAxis01) global in der SPS angelegt werden mit der Struktur ACP10AXIS_typ. Wenn dann das Programm neu kompiliert wird (Strg+F7) müsste es funktionieren. Teste das mal aus.


----------



## osaft (10 Juni 2013)

Hallo, 

habe wahrscheinlich das selbe oder ein ähnliches Problem.

PC mit AS 3.x
CrossoverX20 CP 1485-1
CrossoverACOPOS 1016 (an 230V)
- AC 114
- AC 120

Der Motor (8LSA35.E2030D000-0 Rev.:C3) soll jetzt erstmal nur getestet werden.
Eigentlich müsste soweit alles stimmen, aber ich bekomme die 'Ready'-LED nicht zum leuchten...

Fällt euch vielleicht direkt etwas auf was schonmal nicht sein kann?
Ansonsten gefällt mir nicht, dass am AC 120 Modul nichts leuchtet/blinkt.
Viele der Ursachen (Post von Olliriegel) für eine blinkende 'Ready'-LED lassen mich an das Modul denken.
Wann blinken die beiden LED's am AC 120 normalerweise?


----------



## Schleppfehler (11 Juni 2013)

Hallo osaft.

Die LED' s am AC120 sind up und down indikator und leuchten nur, wenn sich der Antrieb in Regelung befindet.
Als erstes muss die Ready LED leuchten,ist das Enable signal vorhanden?
Was ist mit der AC114, blinkt die grün und hat Kommunikation mir der CPU?
Als nächstes mal den Status des ACOPOS auslesen, zb über das Testfenster, wird da ein Fehler angezeigt?

Viel Glück.


----------



## adi5 (11 Juni 2013)

Hallo miteinander,

wurde schon einmal die Verdrahtung des Acopos kontrolliert, liegt auf den Com Klemmen 0V an ?
Normalerweise sollte die UP/Down LED des Geberinterface leuchten, wenn der Motor in die entsprechende Richtung fährt/gedreht wird.
Der Antrieb muss auf jedenfall in der NC Mapping Tabelle vorhanden sein damit dieser erkannt und initialisiert wird.

mfg

adi5


----------



## osaft (13 Juni 2013)

Hat gedauert bis mein Post freigegeben wurde. _Hoffentlich jetzt nicht schon wieder... _=(

Danke für die Antworten. Ich bin inzwischen schon weiter gekommen.
Für die, die hier vielleicht mal rein schauen werden bei der Fehlersuche, bei mir lag es an den Endlagen.
Die wurden beim einfügen des Antriebs ignoriert, da nicht vorhanden, aber standardmäßig sind sie Öffner ->...

1. Lösung: 24V auf die Klemmen geben.
2. Lösung: Beim einfügen des Antriebes sie als Schließer angeben.
3. Lösung: Im Programm den Antrieb auf entlagenlos _um_konfigurieren.

Habe mit dem 'NC-Test' jetzt soweit alles hin bekommen.
Jetzt sollte die Steuerung auch mit Tastern und Programm funktionieren.
Dabei komme ich soweit klar. Was mir fehlt ist dass die 'RUN'-LED leuchtet.
Im NC-Test wurde 'RUN' durch aktivieren des Reglers aktiviert. 
*Wie aktiviere ich also den Regler im Programm?*

*EDIT:* Habe den Funktionsblock, der den Regler aktiviert durch Zufall doch noch entdeckt.
Mit den Funktionsblöcken habe ich aber wieder ein Problem:

Die Blöcke müssen bezeichnet und die Bezeichner definiert werden...
Wird der 'MC_Power_0' nicht definiert kommt die entsprechende Meldung. Fehler: 1178/1126.
Wird er _richtig_ definiert dann kommt die Meldung 'Axis' ist keine Komponente von 'MC_0081_IS_TYP' Fehler: 1176.
Zu allen ein und ausängen über die der Baustein verfügt.

Andere Bausteine kann ich gar nicht definieren, da die nötige 'Struktur' fehlt...
Beim 'MC_BR_MoveAbsoluteTriggStop_0' soll (_laut Hilfe_) für Datentyp 'MC_BR_MoveAbsoluteTriggStop_typ' ausgewählt werden das kann ich aber jetzt z.B. noch nicht einmal finden?

- Mach ich was falsch?
- Kann man sich diese 'Strukturen' irgendwo noch her laden, weil einfach rein schreiben geht halt auch nicht.
- Und jetzt hätte ich alle. Warum kommt bei der scheinbar richtigen Struktur nun Fehler 1176?


Danke,

osaft


----------



## adi5 (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo osaft,

für die PLC Open Motion Fubs brauchst du die Library ACP10_MC.Diese muss auch im "Physical View" in der CPU unter Library Objekt vorhanden sein.



die Zuweisung des Fubs muss dann so aussehen:




für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne bereit.

mfg

adi5


----------



## osaft (13 Juni 2013)

Danke,

So habe ich es dann doch noch hin bekommen.
Vorerst. _Habe das Gefühl es kommen nicht immer alle Meldungen..._
Lieber nicht zu früh freuen... 


Zuletzt hing ich jetzt an:
"Error 32240: NC object data invalid (PV with INIT value in variable declaration?)"

Komme _bestimmt_ selber noch zur Lösung.
Wenn einer weiterhilft geht es halt schneller... 

Danke, 

osaft


----------



## adi5 (14 Juni 2013)

Hallo Osaft,

ich vermute das es irgendein Problem mit der Zuordnungstabelle (NC_Mapping) und dem Variablennamen der Achse gibt.
Kannst ja einmal den CODE posten.


----------



## osaft (19 Juni 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe. _Ich weiß nicht wann ich da dran weiter arbeiten 'darf'_... :/Melde mich wieder.

*EDIT:* OKe.CODE posten? Habe eigentlich echt nicht viel. Einfache Bewegung, die durch einen Taster ausgelöst werden soll.


Naja... -_-


----------

